# fracking gas and petroleum exploration in Aljezur



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Corporations are threatening to to explore fracking gas and petroleum in the Aljezur area. This may pollute the water beds from where our drinkinhg water is obtained. See https://www.facebook.com/groups/asmaaalgarve/ 

Please sign the petition here: 

Do you love Aljezur? Then Sign the Petition - Adoras ou Es de Aljezur? Assina a Petição


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

paramonte said:


> Corporations are threatening to to explore fracking gas and petroleum in the Aljezur area. This may pollute the water beds from where our drinkinhg water is obtained. See https://www.facebook.com/groups/asmaaalgarve/
> 
> Please sign the petition here:
> 
> Do you love Aljezur? Then Sign the Petition - Adoras ou Es de Aljezur? Assina a Petição


That all sounds very laudable but having read the information on their site via your link there is no evidence offered to support the rhetoric. Sentences like _"Drilling for oil and natural gas, using conventional or unconventional technologies such as hydraulic fracturing (“fracking”), or any other unconventional technology pose serious threats to the health and safety of Portuguese citizens, the environment, communities, resources, and the economy"_ Which include " Drilling for oil...using conventional technology....pose serious threat to....Portuguese ...economy" This seems laughably incorrect and so if there are no references to support this then how will anyone take it seriously? Additionally this forum is "non political" so you may find the MODs remove your post as political.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Just some topics:

It takes 1-8 million gallons of water to complete each fracturing job.

FRACKING FLUID
Up to 600 chemicals are used in fracking fluid, including known carcinogens and toxins such as…
LEAD URANIU MMERCURY ETHYLENE GLYCOL
RADIUM METHANOL HYDROCHLORIC ACID FORMALDEHYDE

THE MATH

500,000
Active gas wells in the US

X
8 million
Gallons of water per fracking

X
18
Times a well can be fracked

72 trillion gallons of water 
and 
360 billion gallons of chemicals 
needed to run our current gas wells.

CONTAMINATION
During this process, methane gas and toxic chemicals leach out from the system and contaminate nearby groundwater.

Methane concentrations are 17x higher in drinking-water wells near fracturing sites than in normal wells.

DRINKING WATER
Contaminated well water is used for drinking water for nearby cities and towns.

There have been over 1,000 documented cases of water contamination next to areas of gas drilling as well as cases of sensory, respiratory, and neurological damage due to ingested contaminated water.

The waste fluid is left in open air pits to evaporate, releasing harmful VOC’s (volatile organic compounds) into the atmosphere, creating contaminated air, acid rain, and ground level ozone.

All here:
http://www.dangersoffracking.com/


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

paramonte said:


> Just some topics:
> 
> It takes 1-8 million gallons of water to complete each fracturing job.
> 
> ...



Hi,

The point I was making was there are no reliable references supplied for the allegations and now there are no references supplied for YOUR allegations. If you claim "It takes 1-8 million gallons of water to complete each fracturing job." then you need to reference this to some unbiased scientific or engineering publication or website NOT blindly repeat unsupported allegations. This is how all serious scientific or engineering tracts are written thus allowing the reader to check the information and any conclusion. I am not saying it is or is not true but if you do not include the original sources of the information for people to check independently then you cannot justify any of your accusations. 
In sentences you have written like "The waste fluid is left in open air pits to evaporate.... creating....ground level ozone" please explain the mechanism how evaporating fluid causes ground level ozone or a link to the unbiased publication which explains this process. If you can't then why should anyone believe what you write? Any website with a title " dangers of fracking" can hardly be considered unbiased.


----------

